# Does anyone here use the arch wiki



## fossala (Jan 12, 2011)

Don't get me wrong I love FreeBSD and its what I use now. But arch was my first love so it will always have a place in my heart. 
Anyway digressed a little bit. Does anyone here use the arch wiki? If not you guys should check it out. Obviously the bits about setting arch aren't any use, but the guides that are for program configurations are normally transferable and well wrote.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 12, 2011)

Well. The truth is that sometimes helped me. On .xinitrc and on .Xdefaults file. Seems easy but before FreeBSD I had none idea about what this 2 files do  .Ok. Maybe .xinitrc a bit.


> But arch was my first love so it will always have a place in my heart.


My first real love was and still is FreeBSD. I loved Gentoo but not more than BSD. Maybe a lot of things are not working on me like wifi, cups, gtkpod because I don't know how to make them work but this is not bad because if everything was working I probably get bored and I had nothing to do on my computer  I really really love the way that BSD work and after Solaris, is the first OS that gives me a real sense of stability.


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 12, 2011)

Very rarely and only very specific info, that is not OS dependant.

Also sometimes in find answers in Gentoo wiki etc, sometimes at Debian


----------



## fossala (Jan 12, 2011)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> My first real love was and still is FreeBSD. I loved Gentoo but not more than BSD.


Don't get me wrong, I prefer FreeBSD otherwise I would not use it. Good example Is my girlfriend (might as well be wife, been together 6 years and got a son). She was not my first love but It doesn't change the fact that I love her the most.


----------



## Beastie (Jan 12, 2011)

It often appears when I search Google. But no, I've never used it. I usually (99% of the time) find everything I need in the Handbook, manual pages and mailing lists.


----------



## jnbek (Jan 12, 2011)

I use and love Arch and it's wiki. it's by far not my first love, it's my recent, but I guess I'm an OS polygamist; Cuz FreeBSD was/is my 2nd love, and probably my 1st 'true' love  For information sources, FreeBSD handbook, Arch wiki and Gentoo's wiki seem to be the best sources for pretty much anything anyone would want to ever do on any *nix system; that said, nothing beats FreeBSD manpages.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jan 12, 2011)

Never did, even when i was using Linux. Have frequented Gentoo and Debian documentation pages though. Right now, I find all what I need from FreeBSD and OpenBSD documentation and manpages, OpenBSD in particular.


----------



## sossego (Jan 12, 2011)

Not as of yet. I refer to the Gentoo wiki at times.


----------



## phoenix (Jan 12, 2011)

Only when configuring my Arch Linux palmtop.


----------



## dontphukwidmaUnix (Jan 12, 2011)

I've used the Arch, Gentoo and Debian wikis at various times, although given I ran Gentoo for 5 years, that one should be obvious.


----------



## purgatori (Jan 13, 2011)

Not a whole lot, no. I mostly use the FreeBSD handbook + manpages, as well as specific/official wikis for various applications (e.g: mpd).


----------

